# happy birthday!!!



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday Secretariat!! one stunning race!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We are talking about a horse or the whole race?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello there this was Secretariat, a race horse. if you watch this race "big red" (nick name)) won this race by MANY lengths. what makes this race so famous. generally this is the toughest race for 3 year old horses that run in the triple crown.. kentucky derby (1) preakness(2) and then the Belmont which is the toughest race of them all. Belmont race track, nick name is the "big sandy", cause the surface is so deep. thats what makes this win so big and famous. a side note when Secretariat died they remove the head and heart from the body and bury those parts. Secretariats heart was extremely large compared to regular horses and thats one reason people think big red was so great..the older women in the film is Penny the owner. and thats another story just let me know when your ready to listen errr view...


----------

